
Gilead announces long-awaited price for Covid-19 drug remdesivir - blendo
https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/29/gilead-announces-remdesivir-price-covid-19/
======
blendo
“For all governments in the developed world, including the U.S. government’s
Medicaid program and the Department of Veterans Affairs, Gilead will charge
$2,340 for a five-day course. U.S. insurers will pay 33% more, or $3,120.“

